# Help with Craftsman Router model 135.17508



## bsturpin (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello again, Need help!! A friend ended up giving me a Craftsmans 2HP fixed base router model # 135.17508, but the base is too big to fit on the craftsman deluxe router table that I have. Does anyone know if you can put a different base on the router, or am I just gonna have to use this as a free-hand router, and try to find another router to mount to my table. If I use this router as a hand-held, does anyone know if they sell or where I might be able to purchase a plunger base for this router. I have heard that they do sell them for this router. Thanks for all your help


----------



## VietnamJohn (Aug 2, 2012)

"...anyone know if you can put a different base on the router."....can you make one from plywood or hardboard?.....Plunge base is Sears/Craftsman PART NUMBER: 2610915611 ($55)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

VietnamJohn said:


> "...anyone know if you can put a different base on the router."....can you make one from plywood or hardboard?.....Plunge base is Sears/Craftsman PART NUMBER: 2610915611 ($55)


Welcome to the forum, John.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm, looks like a Skil to me. Can you take a photo of the table bottom and the router so we can see the problem please?


----------

